# New to the crossbow world



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Bought a new Barnett ghost 385. Would like some opinions on which bolts and broad heads to use for deer/hogs..

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well to be honest I don't know much along the lines of cross bows, but I will throw in anyway.

Anymore it seems as if broadheads are getting like fishing lures, where one isn't sure if they are for the fish, or the fisher.

I have tried to keep things simple in my archery gear as much as possible. By that I have tried to stick with solid built broadheads with cut on contact blades. That said I have tried Magnus and other similar only to come back to the tried and true Slick Trick Razor Tricks. I know they have come out with a broadhead designed especially for the crossbows, and if they are anything like the rest of the line, all of which are awesome build heads, you should not have any issues with what ever your pointing them at, whether it be deer or hog.

I have used every head they make on something and none of them have left me wondering about if they were just this or that. They come out of the package scary sharp, and are very easily touched back up after practice.

I wished I could go on and on about this or that but to be honest I stick with what works and the ST's certainly do.

If you would like some real unadulterated reports on broadheads look over here,
http://www.broadheadtalk.com/forum.php

There are forums from most of the manufacturers there. Sign up and get in and ask some questions. They yank the husk from the corn, if it works they will tell you and if not they will say so as well. Thing is you have to sign in to see many of the posted pictures and such. It's free and you shouldn't get any spam I haven't yet in a couple of years.

If nothing else you will find plenty of manufacturers there to browse over their goods.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisbpuckett (Sep 11, 2013)

bolts:Barnett Outdoors Carbon Crossbow 20-Inch Arrows with Field Points. These things fly straight! Thumped a doe at 40 yards. A 5-pack with field pionts for under $34.00 is a good deal

broad heads:Allen Company Grizzly Three Blade Broadheads, 125 Grain. these broaheads have been made for 3 decades this is the classic style broadhead when hunters picture broadheads

I encourage you to *learn more info* about crossbow & accessories before enter the woods if you don't want to ruin your hunting season. Because this kind of weapon is rather complicated and not that easy to fix.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Try the forums at http://www.crossbownation.com/forum/

Lots of good info and knowledge there

Good luck


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I shoot fixed blades, used Thunderheads for 25ys, I now shoot 'T locks' which is close to the T heads, you will hear all kinds of poop on ALL of them. Whatever you do use only shoot a animal with a new or one that will shave. I would not use the expandables, but that's just me....


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

X2 on the Thunderheads. Shot a nice 8 point last year and passed clean through him at 30 years. Found him 40 yards away.



wet dreams said:


> I shoot fixed blades, used Thunderheads for 25ys, I now shoot 'T locks' which is close to the T heads, you will hear all kinds of poop on ALL of them. Whatever you do use only shoot a animal with a new or one that will shave. I would not use the expandables, but that's just me....


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Crossbow Rage broadheads for deer and http://www.blackeaglearrows.com/


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I'm also using the Black Eagle Executioners with Rage X 2-blade broadheads out of an Excalibur Vortex.


----------

